# Polar :)



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Which one is he...puppy one or puppy two in the photos you sent me before???


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Polar is adorable! What a sweet little face.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Soooo handsome!!! I love his name too. When Mitch gets all fuzzy faced we call him the polar bear. 

Can't wait to watch this man grow up!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Which one is he...puppy one or puppy two in the photos you sent me before???


He is puppy one. This is the puppy with the shorter back


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you Locket and Cdnjennga


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Perfect name! Very sweet boy. OK - all these puppies make it so hard to not want one!! I have dog rugs everywhere!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Olie said:


> Perfect name!


Thank you, I thought so too.

I did not choose the name, the breeder did..

I had some ideas but no good ones and then she sent me a pic of him and said she called him Polar I thought it was a very cute name and decided to keep it


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations Winnow!! He is awesome  I can't wait to see photos of him as he grows. I love his face, sooooo cute. Thanks for sharing him with us!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

He is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Polar is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

OMG he is adorable and I LOVE his name!! I can't wait to watch him grow!


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

What a beautiful face! Congratulations on the new puppy.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you all 

I am so pleased with this little guy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Thank you all
> 
> I am so pleased with this little guy


As you should be. He is lovely Winnow, and should bring a lot to your breeding program. Congratualtions!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What a cute little guy! How exciting to have a puppy to raise to adulthood, after just giving yours up! I bet you can't wait.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

flufflvr said:


> What a cute little guy! How exciting to have a puppy to raise to adulthood, after just giving yours up! I bet you can't wait.


It would be fun  but he will be 6 months old when coming home.
Since he wont be able to come to Iceland until he is 5 months then he has too stay in Quarantine for 4 weeks


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 6, 2010)

He has such a cute face and of cource I just love his hair color.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

such a cutie! Wow, quarentine is 4 weeks, do they have people that are certified to do the quarentine in their home or are they in a facility?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ack that's a long quarentine! 

he is gorgeous very nice


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

What a Cutie!!!!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW he is so handsome!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh how dear they are! there is nothing cuter than a puppy - especially a spoo puppy!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

aprhj said:


> such a cutie! Wow, quarentine is 4 weeks, do they have people that are certified to do the quarentine in their home or are they in a facility?


He is kept in a facility that is set up like a boarding kennel.
The staff there is really good with dogs and they are very happy 
at least Vaka and Charly have not been complaining to me


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

He is beautiful, congratulations. Quarantine is long. Do they potty train them at the boarding place? He will be alot harder to train at 6 months. 
I love his name. When do you get him?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

poodlelover said:


> He is beautiful, congratulations. Quarantine is long. Do they potty train them at the boarding place? He will be alot harder to train at 6 months.
> I love his name. When do you get him?


He will be free from the quarantine 23.sept.

I am not sure about the potty training although he will be trained before entering the quarantine since he lives in a house not a kennel


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh he is beautiful! I am sure you can expect great things from him in the future. I am so sorry you have to wait so long for him!


----------

